# اللهجة المصرية : أصالح



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هناك قصيدة للشاعر احمد رامي 
وغنتها ام كلثوم 

ابياتها

غُلبت أصالح في روحي عشان ما ترضى عليك
من بعد سهدي ونوحي ولوعتي بين ايديك

ما معنى ( أصالح ) وشكراً


----------



## إسكندراني

المصالحة معناها معروف
تعني مواساة الفرقاء والمتنازعين
وفي مصل «يعمل في فلان» تفيد التوكيد
«قعدت أقنع فيه» 
= ظلت أقنعه
«غلبت أصالح في روحي»
= تعبت من مصالحة نفسي


----------



## A doctor

ولكن هو يقول ( ما ترضى عليك ) يعني يقصد ب ( روحي ) ماذا ؟،

هل روحه يعني نفسه ام الروح التي هي مؤنث ؟


----------



## إسكندراني

في أغلب الأحيان
كلمة «ما» لا تستعمل للنفي في مصر إلا لو تلاها حرف الشين 
ما ترضاش = نفي
ما ترضى = أداة بناء جملة مصرية
لا أستطيع وصف لماذا نستعمل كلمة «ما» هنا، ربما بدل «أن» الفصيحة
وقد سألت عن «روحي» من قبل أليس كذلك؟


----------



## A doctor

اذن يا اخي العزيز

هل ( ما ترضى  ) نفي أم لا كما قال الشاعر ؟؟


----------



## cherine

عشان ما ترضى عليك = كي ترضى عنك
الضمير مؤنث لأنه يشير إلى "روحي" التي هي كلمة مؤنثة


----------



## A doctor

الف شكر لكم


----------

